# Montreal Curling



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 24, 2017)

Montreal Curling

From News and Business/ Rogers Digital Media

Nobody Does Winter Sports Better than the Canadians.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 24, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Montreal Curling
> 
> From News and Business/ Rogers Digital Media
> 
> ...


If the link doesn't work - I won't be able to fix it until I get home this evening.


Richard


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 24, 2017)

MULTIZ321 said:


> If the link doesn't work - I won't be able to fix it until I get home this evening.
> 
> 
> Richard


The Link is now fixed and is active.

Sorry for the inconvience.

Richard


----------



## VegasBella (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Jan 28, 2017)

Bump
This needs more views - it made my Sat. morning 

Richard - I love your " tongue in cheek " title .

Montreal is a great city to visit - in warmer weather .
Our son is a McGill grad 2011 - he did his " 3rd year abroad "
Claremont in greater LA - so he could study at the pool in Jan - March -which is hard to do at McGill.

.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 28, 2017)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Bump
> This needs more views - it made my Sat. morning
> 
> Richard - I love your " tongue in cheek " title .
> ...


Thanks.

McGill was on my list of choices for Graduate school and I visited the McGill Campus in the early 70's to check out the program.  Ended up crossing McGill off the list because of the French/English animosity that was taking place at the time that I didn't want to have to deal with.

Took in a soccer match and a Montreal Expo baseball game. Had a great time. 

Best regards,

Richard


----------

